# Please vote



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

......I value your opinions...should this drawing go into the book I am illustrating/writing?...please ---a yes or no would be greatly appreciated...thank you--- my KP friends.......didn't want to put any more time into it if it was a no go.....and nevermind my opinion thanks again


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

no it's scary


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

YES!!!


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's a fine drawing that illustrates a worthy idea that comes true most of the time. A good reminder not to give in to fear. Put it in.


----------



## Funkster1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely! Not scary, and I think even kids would love it.


----------



## Mfndrn (Dec 5, 2013)

No. Would not give book or article yo kids if this were in it.


----------



## mama k (May 25, 2013)

What is the book about? what age are you doing it for?


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm just not a fan of skulls. However, I love the style of ink drawings you have been posting. You are a lady of many talents.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

A definite YES ....kids these days play much more scarey computer games


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

sorry dble post


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes.. It's a must. A pic like that would certainly create thinking and talking time. It creates an opportunity.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

mama k said:


> What is the book about? what age are you doing it for?


......my ink drawings...for any age


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

Definite NO from me.....


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

I don't like skulls, but I do like your drawing and the idea behind it. I have to vote yes because it opens the door for a good conversation with a child.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes. Not scary - the little girl is definitely happy and even little kids would pick up from her.


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Big yes from me. Your work is spectacular. These are your drawings to showcase, not geared towards any age in particular. If parents don't want their children to see it then I would hope they exercise their right to do just that.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes- I would just add a bit of cuteness to a few of the skulls to add to the fact not not everything is as scary as it seems- sorry, you did not ask for opinions, so it is a yes for me.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I say YES. These days things don't scare little ones. Look at all the Halloween masks out there. Yours is tame.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, another great pen and ink. How true it is!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

A very loud YES, it is also a very important message.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

YES! It's a wonderful illustration. I agree if parents don't want small children to see it don't let them.


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it is a lovely drawing...

To me, it suggests that the spirits of all who have gone before are protecting the child and surrounding it with love.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

A definite NO.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like it to it should go in the book. I understand it might be a little out there but kids understand a lot more then we think these days.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry, I am no help here as I am on the fence with this one. Certain children would not find it scary but others might.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

A big 'yes' from me.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love your drawings!!!

Yes from me with a "but". Another poster said, add a little cuteness to some of the skulls - perhaps; depends on the story itself. Sesame Street's Cookie Monster could be frightening to some children EXCEPT for his back story and behavior on the show. He is beloved by kids. I should know, my boys LOVED him. 

So I guess it depends on your story. If the skulls play a role in the story and they are nothing to fear, then leave them as they are especially if the point of the story is that just because things appear scary doesn't mean they are scary.

I know you didn't want opinion, just "yes" or "no", but I couldn't help myself! I just really love your drawings. I can't wait to see the book. Do you sell your work? If so, where?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

as an adult I am not a fan of skulls.. I do think if you added in other scary things that it could work.. you have such a knack of adding in things that a person doesn't see at first glance.. I would continue with it and finish it. I think it would be fine in your book.. besides if you go clothes shopping for teens.. all their clothes have skulls on them..


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes. It is definitely a keeper and goes with the writing. Wackydo mentioned computer games. There are also the Monster High dolls and clothes and kids movies with monsters in them. Kids are not put off by skulls anymore. They would want to read this book or have it red to them


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

BettyJ591 said:


> Definite NO from me.....


Ditto


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks you guys...YOU decided the vote for me!!!! Appreciate your support  and kindnesses!!!!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

The skulls have happy smiles so they are not scary......I vote yes.....include it.


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

YES


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

No


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

My opinion is there are too many skulls. But just depends too an who is reading the book.


----------



## countrygal (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes!
It makes me smile!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

No, dont like all the skulls, kind of scary, and for kids, they might get scared and dwell on it.

Love you illustrations, I have one of yours as my laptop background. The lady with too big of a head, lol. Love it, so detailed! You are an amazing and talented artist.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

Absolutely YES!!! The fact that the scary faces are all smiling or laughing make it's point.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I love talent and drawings, but I am no fan of skulls...so no for me.


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes it's scarey and the kids will love it.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes - just because a person has passed doesn't mean they all of a sudden become gruesome, haunting, evil, out to get you skeletons, ghosts and ghouls, I believe it's kind of time we stopped looking at them that way, But then what would we do for Halloween? LOL


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

yes


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

yes
Blessings


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I think it's amazing and don't think it is scary. I showed it to my four year old grandaughter and she loved it and was not frightened at all.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

you can't please everyone...it's your book, do what feels right!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

NO.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

100000000000000000 xs yes yes yes. It's fab fab fab. As far as I'm concerned it's the best one you have done so far. It must go in.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank u all!!!!...
Then it's a ---->YAY


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Absolutely, positutely YES! This is not scary to me and the message is clear and true. Kids are exposed to a lot worse stuff on a daily basis. Look at all the violence on t.v. and all the nudity on bill boards. This is a clear and simple message.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Yay yay yay,when your book is done you must tell us all about it so I can buy one I'll be first in the que love your work,but this is my fav by far.just love anything to do with skulls.


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

YES from me too. It's not scary.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, kids LOVE scary stuff!


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> ......I value your opinions...should this drawing go into the book I am illustrating/writing?...please ---a yes or no would be greatly appreciated...thank you--- my KP friends.......didn't want to put any more time into it if it was a no go.....and nevermind my opinion thanks again


YES!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

For someone who has a seven year old granddaughter who is afraid of everything I would not purchase it. little ones take everything to heart. the skulls would be great for teens but not little ones.


quiltdaze37 said:


> ......I value your opinions...should this drawing go into the book I am illustrating/writing?...please ---a yes or no would be greatly appreciated...thank you--- my KP friends.......didn't want to put any more time into it if it was a no go.....and nevermind my opinion thanks again


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I like it and vote yes. I think children like having things a little scary in a safe place with someone who can talk about the scary feelings.


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes ... put it in ... not scary at all.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

no,i dont like scary things


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

YES!!!!


----------



## sclloyd (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes! Absolutely!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes. Good message.


----------



## Lolliesue (Feb 4, 2013)

NO!!!


----------



## happy senior (Apr 16, 2014)

That is one cool picture. Definitely use it. You are truly blessed to have such a great talent.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

I think it's a little scary for younger children, but it I think it's OK for older children.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

I am reading all the responses, and it seems to me that everyone is assuming that your book is going to be a children's book. I thought it was going to be a book that showcases all your marvelous drawings and would be for all ages. Is that the case? If so, I would definitely include your skull picture because it is just wonderful. JMHO


----------



## minamour (Nov 6, 2012)

no


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

dianes1717 said:


> I don't like skulls, but I do like your drawing and the idea behind it. I have to vote yes because it opens the door for a good conversation with a child.


Agree completely.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

yes i love your drawings


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> I am reading all the responses, and it seems to me that everyone is assuming that your book is going to be a children's book. I thought it was going to be a book that showcases all your marvelous drawings and would be for all ages. Is that the case? If so, I would definitely include your skull picture because it is just wonderful. JMHO


....ages 2----102)))////^^Thank you!!!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

yes


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I love it and would use it.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Yes, more funny than scary.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

My vote is an absolute yes.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

I love it


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

quiltdaze37 said:


> Thanks you guys...YOU decided the vote for me!!!! Appreciate your support  and kindnesses!!!!


And your decision was???????????????


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Angelina Camille said:


> I love it


Thank u!!!! Luv the SHARPE I in your avatar!....may have to do a wrinkled ---dog ---ink drawing


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> And your decision was???????????????


80%------said they would use it!.... that's my vote


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, put it in!

Hazel


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Definitely should go in.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I would pass it over. Skulls don't fit into my kind of reading enjoyment.


----------



## groovy6 (Nov 22, 2012)

Definitely a no from me. I would not give that to a child to look at.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I, too, am not a fan of skulls. I like the sentiment you express on the page, but I think the subject of the drawing could be less scary.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

YES!!!
Wonderful!!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I think it is perfect.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely, Positively, YES

All of your drawings are awesommmmmmmmmmmmme!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

No, a bit creepy.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

No.


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, Just sorry I miss your other drawing. Wish I had your gift. A young child would only think it was scary if they were told it was.


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

scary


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

nope it is too scary


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

No, even smiling skulls are too scary


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

If the book is for kids, no.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

[ quote=G decideinny K]If the book is for kids, no.[/quote]

the books is for all ages !!!!my art group suggested I leT the Publisher decide


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

if it is for kids I would vote no as it is very scary to me


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I like it. Put it in.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

NO, don't like skulls and scary things at any time for any reason ever.


----------



## TarLanding (Feb 6, 2014)

NO but talent galoore!


----------

